# lamar 08 justice boots



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I got 07 Lamar boots, lotta people will tell you dont buy lamar cuz it's not named brand and cheaper stuff but.. They look cool, keep my feet warm/dry so I can't really complain :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

ok, thanks i was just wondering before I bought, but I bought them cause they were going off the shelf, and I say WOW amazing boots, but thanks for reading


----------

